# Five GSD pups left in duffel bag on the road



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

They've been taken in already by a rescue, but WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??

This was in my local paper this morning, that someone found a duffel bag full of 8-week-old German Shepherd puppies in the MIDDLE of the road in freezing temperatures.

1. I am appalled at people, and
2. Why the heck weren't they on Petfinder or posted somewhere THEN? This happened "last month" according to the paper and I have been looking at rescues since before then. I am personally not really looking to have a pup NOW (I want to wait til fall) but how are people supposed to find the dogs they want if they are not posted or made known? The paper said a Portland rescue group "ended up taking them in," as if there are not any qualified local homes for the pups. Why take them 5 hours away? I don't understand. Maybe someone here can enlighten me about the way things work.

Well, I am glad they are safe now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If they are in rescue they probably had a list of qualified, approved people ready to adopt them. Or they are to young to be adopted so they will not be posted until they are ready.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

that is horrendous, really, inexcusable.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Putting them up for adoption also depends on the health and phyical condition of the puppies. The rescue will have them vaccinated and make sure that they go into homes that will provide the care and training they need.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jax08 is right - many rescues have people lined up who want puppies - it's the older dogs they have a harder time placing. Thank heavens for the Good Samaritan who found them and got them to safety.

____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I dread to think of how those puppies were treated for the first 8 weeks of their lives and how/where their mom is. 

I hope the puppies find wonderful homes and are spoiled with love and affection. I won't post what I hope happens to the jerk that dumped the puppies.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Not saying what happened was right. But look on craigslist, pets aren't on there for ten minutes and there are people that flag them. Why? Because they are from backyard breeders. There is a group of people that are watchdogs and flag every post that comes up, because they disapprove of BYB. Putting a sack full of pups anywhere is a very cruel, cruel thing to do. In tough times, people will do deperate things.(Allthough this goes beyond desperate). They may have hoped someone found them, and the middle of the road statement may have meant along side the road.With MIDDLE, being a shock factor word.(I hope so anyway) . People in our neck of the woods, dump dogs all the time. I imagine their reasonng that the good ole farmer/rancher will take care of them. Some do, and some take care of it a different way,the best they know how. It's easier and cheaper if you can convince yourself, that someone else will take care of the problem of to many dogs or pups for them. Sounds like the pups are lucky and hope they catch the perps of this crime.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree terrible thing to do. But these pups will land on thier fet and probably have a better life as a result of this horrid act.

Shawn you may end up rescuing a GSD by this summer.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

This is exactly how Ellie ended up at the shelter - left on the side of the highway in a bag. We just happened to be at the shelter the day after they brought her in and we nabbed her!







For years she ran and hid under the bed everytime she heard a truck or loud vehicle go by. She still barks at them. People are sick!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jax is right about why they went to rescue not a shelter. Shelters aren't really equipt to handle babies either. They can get all kinds of diseases there and the staff isn't there 24/7 to help them or socialize them. In rescue they'll get a warm home (not concrete like in a shelter) and wonderful people to help socialize then place them.

If you're really thinking about going this route, get in touch with some rescues. Get on their list, get your home and references checked out. 

Shelters are hit and miss, like Blord said they just happened to be at the shelter when Ellie came in. Shelters also have wait lists for certain breeds. 

It might help to volunteer at a shelter or make friends with someone who does. I never had the time to work in the shelter but most of my shelter pull rescues were from phone calls from volunteers. Once someone knows who you are and that you'll help the dogs, they think of you and you'll get calls.

In a word, network it.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote:*I dread to think of how those puppies were treated for the first 8 weeks of their lives and how/where their mom is.
> *


My thoughts as well!!








Yes times might be tough but have the decency to bring the puppies to a local vet or a local shelter. The middle of the road tells me that the owner expected these puppies to be run over!!!!!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Hopefully the dogs werent just dumped in the middle of the road. I hope that wasnt the case. Maybe they fell out of a truck during transport somewhere. 

Whatever the case may be, I wish people would take better care of their animals. I dont think we have strict enough laws when it comes to neglect, abuse, and cruelty to animals. Dogs are such a wonderful animal. Why must people abuse them?


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

I sometimes tune into Animals Cops, and when people get their animals taken away from them for abuse theyre always saying " It will be tough to prove this, and tough to prove that...etc" 

Just like with the whole Michael Vick thing. He did 18 months in prison for destroying the lives of hundreds of dogs. And not just Pitbulls either. He would throw other breeds into a cage so the Pits could have something to kill to help boost their confidence. 

I hate that kind of stuff.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree, it is crazy.

I hadn't thought about people going in and getting all approved for a pup so they are ready when one comes in. The pups apparently were at the local shelter for awhile and then went to rescue. I never even knew about them! I hope they get loving homes.

I actually used to take my son out of school every Friday afternoon to volunteer at the Humane Society. (He was not missing anything, they had some lame "fun day" on Friday afternoons). I'd pick him up and we would go walk dogs, socialize puppies, etc for the afternoon. Good times! Can't take him out of high school for that though









He volunteered at POPP for about a year on his own as well. I think I will get my other kids involved in the future (they won't let me come with a 4 yr old).


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

my question is why were they dumped at EIGHT weeks. I always hear stories of younger pups.. maybe somebody intended for them to be found?
No idea. My heart goes out to these little ones, hopefully they are all in good health and grow up in healthy, loving, CARING, homes. I'm not sure if I'll ever buy from a breeder again knowing how many dogs are in shelters. If it isn't, it should be the law to have our dogs spayed/neutered. AND cats.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

DH has been assigned the local "shelter" for the last 4 months. He has placed 4 GSD's personally to friends! The others went to the GS Rescue. The lady from there stops by like every other Friday to pick up what he has. Sometimes there might be one, sometimes more. Some are mixes, of course, but alot of them are PB! One is being trained right now for tracking for a PD in the area. Another one, a male sable, bonded instantly to one of our friends. He'll probable get trained for something within their PD as well.

I digress . . . when puppies (and little kittens) come in, they try to get them to a foster instead of keeping them in a kennel. Too much risk of disease and stress. Recently a male came in with 2 puppies and the rescue came and got them ASAP. And maybe there was nobody available locally. 

It's also amazing to hear that cities who have practiced spay and neutering so well that they will come and pick up 20 dogs at a time to take back and place in their city because they have nothing for the locals to come in to adopt! So that tells me, if done right, it does make a difference.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I had a disappointing experience trying to rescue also. At the time I wanted an adult GSD but couldn't find one in my area so I resorted to GSD rescue orgs and petfinder. I found several dogs I wanted to adopt, but was told over and over that the dogs could not be adopted outside their state or region. I thought it sad that these dogs sit waiting for a home and then a good home is denied for reasons I just don't get. I was wiling to drive for pickup. 
I ended up getting a pup from a breeder because there was nothing in my area at the time.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Praying that the mother of these pups is safe and well taken care of.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: The pups apparently were at the local shelter for awhile and then went to rescue.


If the pups were basically feral or extremely suspicious of human contact, this is a big reason why animals are at a shelter but never listed & why they may go directly to a rescue that seems best equipped to deal with them rather than a nearby rescue ...


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggydogbut was told over and over that the dogs could not be adopted outside their state or region.


Doing long distance home visits is tough and getting the dog back if things don't work out even tougher.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

We have done a few longer distance adoptions and had some bad experiences. When people decide they cannot keep the dog, they usually want someone to beam the dog out yesterday. Volunteers have jobs and lives and cannot leave everything at a whim to drive cross country to pick up a dog people are dumping. Even if the contract says that they have to bring the dog back, all that is forgotten when things go wrong. Once I spent a night driving through a blizzard to pick up a dog the adopters wanted to euthanize. I had to work in the morning and it was not nice and I would rather not be in such a situation again.

Depending on how a rescue is organized, this may not be feasible which is why many rescues avoid long distance adoptions if they can place the dog locally. 

The other problem is finding a reliable person to do a home visit if the rescue does not have contacts in the area.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate it how some people assume shelters are bad.They aren't I think they get them confused with Pounds.The shelter I work at is nothing that some people describe animal shelters to be.There is a 93% Adoption rate at my shelter and the dogs are fed, trained, spayed/neutered,vaccinated, microchipped, evaluated fro adoption, and intereact with other dogs and humans.The shelter I work at is not government funded, its all funded by public donations.Seriously, people stereotype shelters, or they go to the wrong shelters.At my shelter, we have been getting many GSDs, Pitbulls, Rotties, Chihuahuas, and mixes. I have no idea why people prefer to stay away from shelters.We have volunteers and staff members and Vet care at this shelter.

I pray these little puppies.My aunt had a GSD, Sam, whos "owner" literally was driving, stopped, opened the door, and threw the puppy out.Thanks goodness my aunt had a heart and rescued the puppy.She saw the whole thing happen and was appalled.She used to breed Dobermans, but her health got in the way so she had to stop.She passed away in 2002.Bless her heart.

Anyways, I heard they are cracking down on Animal Abusers, but idk.Thank god someone had a heart and soul to save these puppies.STUPID HUMANS!!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

cassadee7 said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??.


My thoughts exactly. That is so sad.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

cassadee7 said:


> They've been taken in already by a rescue, but WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??
> 
> This was in my local paper this morning, that someone found a duffel bag full of 8-week-old German Shepherd puppies in the MIDDLE of the road in freezing temperatures.
> 
> ...


Why take them 5 hours away - well, they may not have had a local rescue that was ready and equipt to take in 5 puppies of unknown health status and the ability to vaccinate and spay/neuter all of them. Five hours is really not very far in the rescue world. As pointed out, the rescue may already have had approved homes waiting for pups to come in. In addition, assuming the pups were even old enough to be weaned, you have to consider that they will take at least a week, preferably two or so, to evaluate overall health, ensure they receive their vaccinations, and get altered (many rescues account for some healing time too rather than just adopt them out right away after altering).


----------

